
Withings Home – HD camera with environmental sensors - frankacter
http://www.withings.com/us/withings-home.html
======
vermooten
Thing with Withings products is that that they get all your data.

"For example, use of the online body scale leads to the collection of weight
data and body mass indicators; use of the online blood pressure monitor sets
off the collection of arterial pressure data; use of the online babyphone
leads to the collection of environmental data (room temperature and
humidity)." [http://www.withings.com/us/privacy-
terms](http://www.withings.com/us/privacy-terms)

Do I want this to be sent to these people (and sold on? is it? )? Shame cos
I'd like to buy their stuff.

It's why I won't buy an Apple Watch much as I want one, dear god I want one.

~~~
matt-attack
Are you saying the Apple Watch collects data about you and sends it off to
Apple? What sort of data?

------
timcederman
This is the most unusable information page I've come across in a while. I'm
trying to read the information and it suddenly swipes right. I see an arrow to
go back on the left, but when I move my mouse to it, a navigation pops out and
when I click I get moved to the end of the page. Ugh.

Edit: clearly this page was not closely reviewed before release - there are
typos and grammatical errors throughout. Shame, as I'm actually really
interested in the product.

------
kilian
Most of their products look really compelling, but a simple inquiry I had on
their sleeping monitor was left completely unanswered, both via their support
system and via twitter. If a company isn't willing to respond even to simple
inquiries from potential customers, then I personally won't buy anything from
them.

------
huhtenberg
Their wrist watch looks as interesting - [http://www.withings.com/activite/en-
US](http://www.withings.com/activite/en-US)

† absolutely unusable page design though

~~~
mdaniel
Did you actually learn anything from the video? Yikes, and folks are saying
the _page_ is bad: I felt like I was watching a perfume commercial.

------
matt-attack
Are there any home video monitors that are internet/iPhone accessible that
_don 't_ rely on giving up privacy? Maybe where I can deploy my own server
somewhere?

------
yanma
The hardware is pretty!

Would love it even more if they could use IR to measure BPM and body
temperature, especially for the baby monitor application. Kinect 2.0 is doing
it already.

------
mrbill
And iOS only as far as I can tell.

